# Adding Other People's Dogs to k9data



## CarolinaCasey

So, I have been bored the last few hours and have been spending way too much time on www.infodog.com, www.offa.org, and www.k9data.com.

I started at info-dog looking at the weekly winners... and when I went to find the WB or WD and couldn't find them on k9data, I added them because I wanted to see their pedigree. 

Tonight, I looked up a local breeder's website, same thing. Dogs weren't on k9data, but I did find them on OFA. So to work I went, adding about 30 dogs. I was surprised, some were CH. and weren't there! I worked through all of the offspring/half siblings on OFA and added them to k9data. I was busy! I was led to a different breeder and added more of her dogs... (even the dysplastic ones).

For me, I want to see the pedigrees of the dogs out there winning. I also think full disclosure and publically available information is the only way to better our breed. I don't think people would be mad that I've added their dogs- or am I wrong?


----------



## esSJay

I wouldn't see it as a bad thing. You're helping out not only the breeder but all of the prospective puppy buyers too. 

I was bored a few months ago and did the same with Molson's breeder. There were hardly any of her dogs in there so I collected up what I could find and added them all in, updated their CH status, linked their OFA info, etc. A few months later she sent me an e-mail thanking me for keeping on top of it for her since she hardly gets a chance to go online.  She probably also thought I was crazy but left that part out of the e-mail!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

LOL- yes, I'm sure I'll be labeled as crazy, too! 

Some of the dogs I added, I have never even heard of the kennel or the breeder. They'll likely wonder who the heck I am!


----------



## GoldenSail

I agree--I want to know who's winning as I like to check onofrio and infodog. There are a lot of dogs that are not in there which is disappointing. Or if they are there is no picture. I love pictures because then I can get an idea of what, er, style is winning.


----------



## arcane

I would just want the info 100 % correct...perhaps ask before taking the task on, believe it or not there are folks that do not spend time online....adding death date is just Faux Paus in my opinion however, sometimes we need to work through the loss, prior to adding to K9data


----------



## solinvictus

I wish everyone would add any accurate information they have to k9data. I think it is such a valuable (tool) history of the breed.
_I do add dogs if I have purchased the pedigree from akc. What I have found (since my first dog was from a byb) as I go back in the pedigree some connect to other dogs on k9data others don't. Every so often I will go back to the dog right before the disconnect and purchase their pedigree and then add those dogs behind it. At some point all of the blanks may be filled in.  Going back down the pedigree from akc it only supplies the owner possibly breeder of that dog. So even though I am adding things most of the clearances (if any) death date (call name) what they died of are still a mystery. I can only hope that at some point someone that originally owned that dog ends up at k9data and would like to supply any missing information._


----------



## CarolinaCasey

arcane said:


> I would just want the info 100 % correct...perhaps ask before taking the task on, believe it or not there are folks that do not spend time online....adding death date is just Faux Paus in my opinion however, sometimes we need to work through the loss, prior to adding to K9data


So far, the only dogs I've entered have been young. I would never add a death date because how would I really know that information? The information I add is either listed on Infodog (owner, breeder, registration #, sire/dam, DOB) and is supplemented and verified by what is listed on OFA. I think that would all be 100% correct if it appears the same in both places. 



solinvictus said:


> I wish everyone would add any accurate information they have to k9data. I think it is such a valuable (tool) history of the breed.
> _I do add dogs if I have purchased the pedigree from akc. What I have found (since my first dog was from a byb) as I go back in the pedigree some connect to other dogs on k9data others don't. Every so often I will go back to the dog right before the disconnect and purchase their pedigree and then add those dogs behind it. At some point all of the blanks may be filled in.  Going back down the pedigree from akc it only supplies the owner possibly breeder of that dog. So even though I am adding things most of the clearances (if any) death date (call name) what they died of are still a mystery.* I can only hope that at some point someone that originally owned that dog ends up at k9data and would like to supply any missing information.*_


 
I agree with you. I think adding the dogs is a good step in the right direction. The more dogs available in the database, the more of a complete picture is out there to be seen. I also hope that the owners come to k9data eventually and add information such as COD and DOD. Those are also valuable information to puppy buyers and other breeders.


----------



## Shalva

I have added dogs ONLY after asking permission... and never ever ever change a photo.... 

and honestly the more I think about it the more I am not sure how happy I would be if someone took it upon themselves to add or edit my dogs information.... hmmmmm


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I feel like I would be a bit annoyed if Jack's page was modified by someone else, but that's because I put him into k9data and update it as needed. I would imagine that people who don't spend the time to enter their dogs might be happy though, since they don't have the time or desire to update the site themselves. I would still probably shoot them an email (if you can find it) to let them know the dog has been added.

On a related note, I wish there was a way to enter Jack's prelims for his hips and elbows (Good and Normal, respectively. Yippee!) into k9data. Arg.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo

goldenjackpuppy said:


> On a related note, I wish there was a way to enter Jack's prelims for his hips and elbows (Good and Normal, respectively. Yippee!) into k9data. Arg.


You can by simply entering OFA PRELIM GOOD and OFA PRELIM NORMAL with the month & year if you sent them in to OFA and it is listed on the OFA website. Why not?

What I dislike seeing is someone who enters OFA Prelim's XXXX and it is not verifiable on OFA. You must check the 'release abnormal findings' and the dog must be over 12 months in order for OFA to release the findings of the prelims.

And I agree with others who have stated that emailing the owner of the dog you are inputting an asking for permission is a good idea. Not all breeders have the time to input their dogs. But when the owner of the dog does go in and sees that their dog was already added by someone else - hmmm, not sure how each person would respond. Guess it depends on the information that was added and how the owner feels about it. I have seen 'locked' dogs due to entries from previous owners, other breeders and even ex-friends who make changes and someone doesn't approve. Simply clicking on the 'change history' will show who is adding what.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

eeneymeanymineymo said:


> You can by simply entering OFA PRELIM GOOD and OFA PRELIM NORMAL with the month & year if you sent them in to OFA and it is listed on the OFA website. Why not?
> 
> What I dislike seeing is someone who enters OFA Prelim's XXXX and it is not verifiable on OFA. You must check the 'release abnormal findings' and the dog must be over 12 months in order for OFA to release the findings of the prelims.


I didn't check that box at the time. Either way, k9data isn't letting me input those into the hip and elbow boxes. Oh well, his heart clearance is in there and his CERF will be once I send it in. I'll just wait until he has his final clearances to enter those.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I just emailed and received a reply from one of the breeders. She didn't mind one bit. She said she wasn't very good at entering the information anyway.


----------



## Sunkota

k9data is a work in progress and a public database. There are several people that update records on k9data with AKC number, clearances info (easily available from offa.org). I have added dogs a few times when I was interested in a pedigree but it was incomplete - I am very careful to make sure the info is accurate. I have also found duplicates (spelling off by a letter or 2) and once found a bitch listed as the sire of a dog - in those cases I notified the admins.

A significant number of dogs in the database where not input by the owners. The original data set was a private pedigree database that was uploaded. Fortunately it was a pretty complete data set, I was surprised to see most of my old Goldens in it. Before k9data you had to purchase a pedigree tool, input all the data yourself, and then run COIs and linebreeding info. 

I don't care if someone inputs data about my dogs as long as it is correct. As for the date of death, I do think the owner should be allowed to do that. However on historical dogs, dogs whose owners don't use k9data, etc if there is a verifiable DOD (say from an old add in the News), it should be added. It is very helpful when planning a breeding to see what the longevity is in the pedigree. I also love to see pictures. On the older foundation dogs where the owners have passed away or are no longer breeding I feel if someone has a picture they should upload it.


----------



## The Trio

I am a child of science and I always want to know EVERYTHING! Before I got Teddy I loaded what was missing into k9data and purchased online pedigrees to make sure I got the information 100% correct. I also uploaded the information into grweekly. I've loaded pictures and other information once I knew it was correct. Going between OFA, CERF, and AKC. It takes me a long time to complete missing information on k9data. I called owners and emailed asking (if a dog passed young) if they minded telling me what happened. (I DON'T feel it is my place to put death dates or health problems on there) I don't find it rude to ask if I am looking at purchasing a puppy, but informative. I think all breeders should use k9data and double check their dogs that are listed. When I see a dog in the ring I want to know where they came from. I've studied genetics and other people's pedigrees and if you want to know how and why you have to ask. I do test breedings on there for my own information and I would never buy a puppy with a high COI. But back to the topic I find nothing wrong with putting up information as long as it is correct and you can back it up.


----------



## Megora

I think if you ask permission first... there shouldn't be a problem.  

I had a pause about whether I'd personally like it or not, especially since my guys (right along with my name) have been listed on infodog.com when we show in obedience. Obviously not the same as conformation dogs. I think I'd mainly want to know what information is being put out there about my dog _and have some control over it_. <- Which actually is besides the point since I have no control over infodog.com posting my name and my guy's info.


----------



## AmberSunrise

You know, when I first learned of K9 data, I went to enter my dogs. My King (Amber Sunrise King UD) was already entered and I was beyond thrilled! 

King never had any litters (a borderline hip), so I kind of figured whoever entered him was looking at his lineage. Okay, I'm not a breeder, but again I just thought it was special that someone went to the trouble of researching him and entering his info.


----------



## ragtym

I'll admit it - I add dogs that aren't my own to k9data all the time. 95% of the time, they are dogs belonging to high-volume greeders and/or breeders of "English Cream, Creme, Eggshell, Platinum, Caramel", etc...Golden Retrievers.

When I do add a dog, I am very careful to check with OFA and CERF to see if the dog has verifiable certifications and I make sure that I add those clearances to their record in k9data if they do.

I have had several emails with the admins of k9data about adding/editing other peoples dogs. Their view is that it is an open database and as long as the information that is being entered is verifiable, they have no problem with it.

I would never, ever enter something like a cause of death or date of death on someone else's dog though.


----------



## sammydog

I have entered and updated an number of dogs as well, most with permission, but some I was doing something else for the person and noticed it was not updated. In addition to OFA, I check with the AKC webpage and/or GRCA Yearbook to make sure EVERYTHING is accurate, believe it or not, I have come across some where the show info on the name was not correct (meaning there was an s or ' somewhere, and that makes a difference)

I would not enter anything personal like a death date without permission.


----------



## sammydog

goldenjackpuppy said:


> On a related note, I wish there was a way to enter Jack's prelims for his hips and elbows (Good and Normal, respectively. Yippee!) into k9data. Arg.


I did this with Mira and just listed "Prelims Normal @ 12 Months"... It should not be a problem... Do you want me to try and add it? Mine were not listed on OFA at the time either (I did not know about that little box, and they won't let you change it after), but if anyone wanted to see the paperwork I had that...


----------



## HiTideGoldens

sammydog said:


> I did this with Mira and just listed "Prelims Normal @ 12 Months"... It should not be a problem... Do you want me to try and add it? Mine were not listed on OFA at the time either (I did not know about that little box, and they won't let you change it after), but if anyone wanted to see the paperwork I had that...


That would be great if you can try. I'm wondering if you just can't add it in the Hip box but can add it in another one?


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Just saw you added it. Thanks, Jessica! I don't know what I was doing wrong!


----------



## sammydog

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Just saw you added it. Thanks, Jessica! I don't know what I was doing wrong!


Sorry I was going to post then got sidetracked... It was weird, I tied to add "OFA Good" the first time and it would not let me. So I went back and looked at what I did with Mira in the change history, because I knew I did something. So I copied exactly what I put in for Mira and that worked! No idea why. I am not sure if Jack's OFAs were at 12 months or not, you may need to update that...


----------



## HiTideGoldens

sammydog said:


> Sorry I was going to post then got sidetracked... It was weird, I tied to add "OFA Good" the first time and it would not let me. So I went back and looked at what I did with Mira in the change history, because I knew I did something. So I copied exactly what I put in for Mira and that worked! No idea why. I am not sure if Jack's OFAs were at 12 months or not, you may need to update that...


They were at 12 months, coincidentally. And his hip prelims were good and elbows normal, so it's correct! Thanks again!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

I've added names in order to enter Griff's pedigree. Griff's breeder isn't computer savvy so her dogs weren't in there. 

Part of it was curiosity, part obsession. I love to trace the dogs back to their oldest origins. 

At one point I had a dead ent/blank and contacted Griff's breeder for the additional information on a great grandmother or something like that. She mailed me a copy of the pedigree and I entered it so now I have a clear history.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I have entered dogs for people who aren't computer savvy or who don't make the time. If the info is on OFA or CERF I see no reason why info can't be updated by anyone. I have had dogs entered by someone else and as long as the info is correct, I really don't care. You can enter info in "honorifics" if you can't find another place to put info. I do not put cause or date of death for dogs that are not related to me.


----------

